

How Big Data is Going to Change Entrepreneurship - bootload
http://www.gsb.stanford.edu/news/headlines/entrepreneur-conference-2012.html

======
patrocles
"The entire industry is predicated on a 2% success rate, and Google made its
fortune by increasing that to 3%. It’s still a 97% failure rate."

A 0.00small% success rate is spam. A 97% success rate is namshub. Clearly
there's lots of room in between....

